# if under contract can one quit?



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so if a person has a 1 yr contract, can they quit their job? what are the steps one would take?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I would contact an attorney, it most likely depends on the terms of the contract!! Indentured servitude went out a long time ago so there must be ways to "get out" of an employmetn contract.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

First, I would sit down with the employer. It's not likely they would want an employee working for them who was not happy. It might be necessary to give time for a replacement, but I can't see that it would benefit either party to stay.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

if i want to break my teaching contract I have to pay a (rather hefty) fee. but it can be done.

I'd talk to my boss first too, unless they're the problem.

I'd also probably go to my union rep.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Faye. The best thing to do is to start with your employer and see if they will let you out of the contract.

If not, you should consult an attorney. Every contract is different and your attorney would have to read the terms of your particular contract. A contract is a binding legal agreement, though, and most likely a penalty clause was written in to it.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*What are the consequences stated in the contract if the employee leaves before the one year term?

Are these consequences acceptable?

If there are no consequences stated in the contract, perhaps the best thing to do is ask the employer how much notice would be necessary. Both sides might be able to come to an amiable agreement.

The other view would be from the side of the employee. Did the employer do all that is expected of them from a contractual standpoint? Were there any unethical circumstances that might be introduced into the equation?

Things do happen in lives that do change ones plans, that is for sure!! Luck!*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

First step is to look at the contract and see what it says about either party terminating the contract. Sometimes it can be as simple as giving notice, sometimes it's more complicated. Once you know what the contract says then talk with your employer, as Faye said- no one wants an employee working for them that wants to leave. 

Good luck!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

It also depends on whether or not the state is a "work at will" state. You can still have contracts in an AT WILL state -- but one clause could override an early termination clause.

Yep -- see a lawyer -- could be the best $125-$175 spent.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

like others suggested, it is hard to answer without reading the contract.
is there a written contract?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not an attorney, so can't answer the question. I don't think an attorney could without seeing a copy of the contract, and probably knowing the laws in your state.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I say try to get fired. just stay home and call in sick. then if they fire you , you can get unemployment and whatever they owe you for the rest of the contract









I'm sorry I never worked in a decent place that had me sign a contract. so I have no idea


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*That is a hard one as I am not an attorney either, but, I would definitely check the contract and see if any of the terms were broken by the employer because that would definitely break the contract in my eyes. I would be careful about calling out sick all the time though because you don't want anything negative on your record. I would definitely check the contract and look for a flaw!!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everone for the replies....im just having a really bad day and this job is also ruining my marriage so ive got it coming at me at both ends and seems the easy answer would be to leave the job even though i love it except for the politics and mood swings of higher authority


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry your having such a bad time. I hope that everything works out for the best. sorry i'm no help

Amber


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Haven't you been there close to a year?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have any advice to offer, but I hope things will improve and that you'll be able to take the right course of action to protect your marriage and your own happines!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

's to you, Jaimie. I know how excited you were when you got this job. I hope it's just a bad day, and things will look brighter tomorrow. Sorry to hear, though, that this is putting a strain on your marriage. Long distance love is no fun, and it's not easy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh Jaimie I am so sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time, I truly hope all works out for you soon


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jaimie I'm so sorry things are not going well for you. You deserve nothing but good things.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> thanks everone for the replies....im just having a really bad day and this job is also ruining my marriage so ive got it coming at me at both ends and seems the easy answer would be to leave the job even though i love it except for the politics and mood swings of higher authority[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Jaimie,

I am so sorry things are not working out so well for you. I hope you find a way "out".

Seems to me a LOT of people are having a hard time lately... the world must have "tipped" the wrong way.









Good luck! We love you.
Melanie
</span>


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Seems to me a LOT of people are having a hard time lately... the world must have "tipped" the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh SOOO TRUE! 

Jaimie, i wish you the best. I´ll be sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> thanks everone for the replies....im just having a really bad day and this job is also ruining my marriage so ive got it coming at me at both ends and seems the easy answer would be to leave the job even though i love it except for the politics and mood swings of higher authority[/B]


man.. do i hate the politics... we have nothing but that where I work... and I thought a vet office would be the safest place.. eh...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the idea of talking to your employer first but wait for a "good mood day" of course. You might explain the hardship it's causing your marriage, but don't express any dissatisfaction with them.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, here it would involve immigration, possibly the labor board, certainly having to leave the country to get a new visa, possibly getting blacklisted at immigration, a lot of money, and also having to move to a new home. It's GOTTA be easier there!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems.

If you want to PM me the terms of the contract that are relevant I can help you out. What I can tell you though is that courts do NOT like contracts that limit your ability to leave and find another job. Non-compete clauses limiting your ability to work at another vets office may even not be upheld at all. They are even illegal in some states, for sure in California. If there is a clause saying something like you cannot work at another vets office within 50 miles for 5 years that would SURELY not be valid. But, if it says you cannot leave within the first year and take clients with you that would probably be upheld. From experience with employment law at my co-ops I know that in general employment contracts don't mean all that much. 

Good luck and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks i think i will just have to tough it out 6 more months.....there is a non compete clause but i have no plan to stay in the area..i dotnt remember what the rest says....i only have to work with the woman 3 days a week so i just need to get through it and hopefully my husband can handle moving here


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I thought David was supposed to already have moved there.....like when you were there 90 days? I had no idea things were not working out for you. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks everone for the replies....im just having a really bad day and this job is also ruining my marriage so ive got it coming at me at both ends and seems the easy answer would be to leave the job even though i love it except for the politics and mood swings of higher authority

Husbands and the medical field can be hard to put together. Been there, haven't been divorced yet, but considered it a few times. 
Unfortunatly, it comes with working with women.














I ended up with a melt down working at a community center that the Administrator had such a heavy hand on all its employees. I was making the money for them with MDS's. Assessments of the resident and adding the data to the state bank so we got paid for taking care of them. She accused me of playing computer games instead of my job. If I was, I wonder how they got paid? After I quit she called me back and begged me to come back. No way!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> thanks everone for the replies....im just having a really bad day and this job is also ruining my marriage so ive got it coming at me at both ends and seems the easy answer would be to leave the job even though i love it except for the politics and mood swings of higher authority[/B]



TELL ME ABOUT IT... the higher authority sucks!!!Good Luck!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jamie .. sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow. Don't rush decisions!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Jamie .. sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow. Don't rush decisions![/B]



Ditto......this too shall pass....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Jaimie I sure hope things get better for you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are going thru such a rough time right now - will keep you in my thoughts, and prayers.








,

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, if you are seriously considering quitting, you need to go to a lawyer to look at your contract. In the past, Louisiana law (known as Napoleonic law) was a lot different than the other states. I think it has and is changing somewhat and trying to be more like the other 49 states but it would be best to check it out. A lot of lawyers do give free first consultations. Best of luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Jaimie, if you are seriously considering quitting, you need to go to a lawyer to look at your contract. In the past, Louisiana law (known as Napoleonic law) was a lot different than the other states. I think it has and is changing somewhat and trying to be more like the other 49 states but it would be best to check it out. A lot of lawyers do give free first consultations. Best of luck to you in whatever you decide.[/B]



Good point, Betty. I had forgotten that Jaimie lives in Loiusiana. All the other 49 states have English Common law as their root, but Louisiana law is based on the Napoleonic Code from the early 1800's.

You need to consult with a lawyer who knows the law of your state. Contract law is a huge field of law anyway, but may be very different than what the rest of us are familiar with.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I haven't read through all the replies but I wouldn't rush to quit anything. Your marriage can survive and while I don't have much work experience, I think it would look bad to quit. I have bad days and days (even months) where I feel like I never see my husband anymore. He jokes around and says that he needs a wife who will cook, clean actually come home once in a while and on and on. Last night I felt like I am making all the wrong choices and felt like everything was a mistake and I just wanted to start over (work and home life). Of course today such thoughts seem crazy... I guess I am rambling and you are not me and really I don't even know what you are facing. I am here if you need to talk














Don't rush into anything!!! Things will work out.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hang in there, Jaimie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie - 6 months is a drop in the bucket (of life). It's hard, but you can do it- if you have to. Life will get better - it always does. As for the husband - if he can't tuff out a measly 6 months - I don't know what to tell you. Can you two maybe take a vacation together soon? 

Hey if you can get out of your contract - good. All I'm saying is, if you can't - hang in there


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jamie, just wanted to send you lots of














Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Linda


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

to you. My girlfriend that is a vet in NC has had a few jobs that have been sour. I know the politics of that type of practice can be tough. luck to you, and don't make any hasty decisions. 
Aimee


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hope things get better.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well the boss lady only works the begining of the week..so the rest was fine....we will see how next week goes







thanks for all ur kind thoughts


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> well the boss lady only works the begining of the week..so the rest was fine....we will see how next week goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent talked to you.. I hope things are going well girl..


----------

